# village casais suite hotel RCI 2176



## nerodog (Jun 5, 2008)

No reviews on this one... any body ever stay here ?? How about Estoril Eden ??? Thanks.... trying to settle on accommodation after the ALgarve area...


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 5, 2008)

nerodog said:


> No reviews on this one... any body ever stay here ?? How about Estoril Eden ??? Thanks.... trying to settle on accommodation after the ALgarve area...



I have not been to either timeshare, but Estoril / Cascais has easy transportation into Lisbon by a frequent suburban train.  It is a good area to stay in for visiting Lisbon.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 5, 2008)

*thanks for the response*

I agree, I thought it might be another option rather than staying in Lisbon itself... and have more days , less expense...  not sure what I want to do yet... mixed reviews on trip advisor... may opt for 3-4 days in Lisbon in a centrally located hotel .


----------



## Conan (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be staying there next year.
See this prior thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69562&highlight=cascais


----------

